# Passport talent Visa France



## joaocampello

I've just received my passport talent visa and now need to validate it in the prefecture, the thing is that my employer which promised me the job found a different candidate and now isn't willing to accept me even tho i've been traveling and contacting them for the past 4 months spending over 1500€ in order to get the visa and they were fine with it.

My question are the following, do I have any rights regarding my situation and what they have done?
Can I still validate my visa and get a titre de sejour and try to find a different job?


----------



## Bevdeforges

That's one of the big down sides to getting a passeport talent rather than going the regular salarié route, I'm afraid. Main thing to do is to go ahead and try to validate your visa through the prefecture and see what they say. Obviously, if you try and find another job, it will have to meet the requirements for the visa regarding salary and level.


----------



## joaocampello

Bevdeforges said:


> That's one of the big down sides to getting a passeport talent rather than going the regular salarié route, I'm afraid. Main thing to do is to go ahead and try to validate your visa through the prefecture and see what they say. Obviously, if you try and find another job, it will have to meet the requirements for the visa regarding salary and level.


If i validate the visa online do I need to show the documents from my company? And what will I need to show to the prefecture?


----------



## Bevdeforges

I'm not familiar with the online procedure for validating your visa. You'll have to see what they ask you to produce. But I've seen recently that the prefectures are supposed to be required to allow you to make an appointment to validate in person if you so desire. I would think that your situation is enough of an exception that they may well be willing to talk to you to try to figure out your status.


----------

